# Milan: sogno Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot nell'ultimo giorno di mercato



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti. 

Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito. 

L'entourage di Rabiot ha aperto una porticina al PSG per il rinnovo, ma non superiore ai tre anni in modo che il centrocampista, in futuro, possa ascoltare eventuali offerte da altri club. Inoltre, Rabiot chiede uno stipendio più alto di quello attuale, al PSG. E' braccio di ferro, e il Milan è alla finestra.

*Repubblica*: Milinkovic Savic per il Milan, ormai, è solo una suggestione social. Un tentativo in realtà il Milan lo ha fatto, tra il 3 ed il 7 agosto. Ma è stato respinto. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo.

*Tuttosport*: il Milan ci proverà ancora per Milinkovic Savic, ma la pista è complicata. Lotito chiede 120 milioni senza contropartite: la formula giusta sarebbe 40 + 80. Anche la Juve è interessata al serbo, più in ottica futura però. Per il Milan in ogni caso è complicato arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Se il serbo resterà alla Lazio, chiederà a Lotito un maxi ingaggio da 5,5 mln a stagione. Si tiene d'occhio anche Baselli (se ne parla nel topic dedicato).

Anche per* La Stampa* il Milan continuerà a provarci per Milinkovic Savic, ma Lotito chiede 120 milioni di euro.

*Il Giornale*: il mercato del Milan dovrebbe essere chiuso, ma i rossoneri faranno un tentativo in extremis per Savic. I rossoneri per non farsi trovare impreparati, nel caso in cui l'affare andasse in porto, avrebbero già prenotato volo e visite mediche.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

È arrivato il momento di rendere questo sogno realtà. Ce lo meritiamo! Forza!


----------



## edoardo (17 Agosto 2018)

E' fatta ragazzi è fatta!Milinkovic é nostro!La trattativa l'ha hatta Singer ed è per questo che i giornali sportivi non ne sapevano nulla.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> L'entourage di Rabiot ha aperto una porticina al PSG per il rinnovo, ma non superiore ai tre anni in modo che il centrocampista, in futuro, possa ascoltare eventuali offerte da altri club. Inoltre, Rabiot chiede uno stipendio più alto di quello attuale, al PSG. E' braccio di ferro, e il Milan è alla finestra.



Ormai vorrei che arrivasse più per vedere scoppiare Laziali, Juventini, Interisti e Pedullà che per il Milan stesso.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Agosto 2018)

È impossibile altrimenti non ci concedono nemmeno il SA


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

*Repubblica: Milinkovic Savic per il Milan, ormai, è solo una suggestione social. Un tentativo in realtà il Milan lo ha fatto, tra il 3 ed il 7 agosto. Ma è stato respinto. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. *


----------



## robs91 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milinkovic Savic per il Milan, ormai, è solo una suggestione social. Un tentativo in realtà il Milan lo ha fatto, tra il 3 ed il 7 agosto. Ma è stato respinto. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. *



Per fortuna io che non ci ho mai creduto non avrò alcun tipo di delusione.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milinkovic Savic per il Milan, ormai, è solo una suggestione social. Un tentativo in realtà il Milan lo ha fatto, tra il 3 ed il 7 agosto. Ma è stato respinto. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. *



Se ne riparla l'anno prossimo?O si fa oggi oppure da 1 minuto dopo la chiusura del mercato il giocatore e' della fogna di torino.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milinkovic Savic per il Milan, ormai, è solo una suggestione social. Un tentativo in realtà il Milan lo ha fatto, tra il 3 ed il 7 agosto. Ma è stato respinto. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. *



Con tutto il rispetto ma sta cosa della trattativa social ha un po' stancato, no perché all'inizio si negava tutto dicendo la stessa cosa, ora stranamente sui social, come dicono loro, ci hanno visto meglio di loro e quando non sanno cosa dire continuano a menarla con sta cosa? Avrebbe senso se non l'avessero bollata come social fin dal principio.


----------



## Nils (17 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo che Singer legga il forum e si faccia convincere dai vari contabili a non spendere quelle cifre folli, non ce le possiamo permettere.
Subito via Leonardo e Maldini dal Milan, se li lasciamo fare questi ci riempiono di Higuain e MSM.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna io che non ci ho mai creduto non avrò alcun tipo di delusione.



No? Fortunato te, non perché io abbia creduto a Savic (ho sperato e spero di brutto però eh) ma perché qua il problema è il nostro centrocampo osceno a prescindere da Savic e quello sì che è una delusione...


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

*Tuttosport: il Milan ci proverà ancora per Milinkovic Savic, ma la pista è complicata. Lotito chiede 120 milioni senza contropartite: la formula giusta sarebbe 40 + 80. Anche la Juve è interessata al serbo, più in ottica futura però. Per il Milan in ogni caso è complicato arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Si tiene d'occhio anche Baselli (se ne parla nel topic dedicato). Se il serbo resterà alla Lazio, chiederà a Lotito un maxi ingaggio da 5,5 mln a stagione*


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Se l'offerta è di 30+50+contropartita, volendo Lotito 120 milioni, capisco perché non si è chiusa.
L'offerta è importante ma il mercato spagnolo chiude il 31, per cui Lotito spera nel rilancio del Real Madrid, altrimenti se lo tiene.
Se io fossi in Milinkovic però per rimanere pretenderei uno stipendio di almeno 5-6 milioni netti, non puoi dire che uno vale 120 milioni e poi dargli uno stipendio da uno che vale 30-40.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: il Milan ci proverà ancora per Milinkovic Savic, ma la pista è complicata. Lotito chiede 120 milioni senza contropartite: la formula giusta sarebbe 40 + 80. Anche la Juve è interessata al serbo, più in ottica futura però. Per il Milan in ogni caso è complicato arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Si tiene d'occhio anche Baselli (se ne parla nel topic dedicato).*



La stanno romanzando un po'. Figurati se dopo 2 settimane stanno ancora discutendo su contropartite si o no...


----------



## robs91 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> No? Fortunato te, non perché io abbia creduto a Savic (ho sperato e spero di brutto però eh) ma perché qua il problema è il nostro centrocampo osceno a prescindere da Savic e quello sì che è una delusione...



La penso come te,è da anni che sostengo la necessità di acquistare centrocampisti di qualità.


----------



## kipstar (17 Agosto 2018)

Ma il procuratore del giocatore che è venuto prima a Roma e poi a Milano la settimana scorsa??? C'è chi dice che è già chiusa da mo....
Chi dice che non c'è nulla da mo....

Io che non so nulla resto perplesso e non ci spero...però baselli se arriva di certo non gli faccio la festa....


----------



## Tessar (17 Agosto 2018)

Io sto per andare a dormire, spero di svegliarmi domattina con una bella notizia, sia SMS che rabiot potrebbero essere un bel regalo di compleanno! Di sicuro comprerei la maglia di SMS


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Io ormai una settimana fa dissi che per me Milinkovic Savic è già nostro. Continuo a pensarla cosi.


----------



## Vikash (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi io non so che pensare. Sembra la notte prima degli esami.

Spero di non rimanerci di emme


----------



## Manchester2003!! (17 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna io che non ci ho mai creduto non avrò alcun tipo di delusione.


Ti senti più leggero adesso?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto ma sta cosa della trattativa social ha un po' stancato, no perché all'inizio si negava tutto dicendo la stessa cosa, ora stranamente sui social, come dicono loro, ci hanno visto meglio di loro e quando non sanno cosa dire continuano a menarla con sta cosa? Avrebbe senso se non l'avessero bollata come social fin dal principio.



Gli brucia di essere out e non possono fare gli splendidi.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Dai ragazzi è stato bello sognare. Io ho sempre pensato ad una trattativa social come si usa dire adesso, ma poi molti troppi giornali l'hanno confermata, quindi ci hanno provato. 
Onestamente per la prima volta da quando è uscita sa storia, ieri sera quando Festa ha fatto quella sparata (di cui dovrà rendere conto non si prende in giro così la gente), ho avuto un sussulto, ma poi la smentita di tutti sia di Criscitiello che di Di Marzio, mi ha spento subito l'entusiasmo.
Per ora mi basta questo, vuol dire che appena la mannaia uefa finirà, faranno una grandissima squadra. In meno di un mese siamo passati da zero mercato e zero europa, ad un buon mercato e a giocare l'europa. E' sportivamente miracoloso anche se solo chi ci accostino a Roma Napoli e Lazio per il quarto posto. Crediamoci...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Un tentativo mi sento di dire ci sia stato, ma adesso non c'è nulla. A 9 ore dalla fine del mercato non è immaginabile chiudere una trattativa di quella portata. Smaltiranno gli ultimi rifiuti tossici e il calciomercato sarà chiuso. La mezzala forte la prenderanno a Giugno prossimo.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

*Anche per La Stampa il Milan continuerà a provarci per Milinkovic Savic, ma Lotito chiede 120 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Un tentativo mi sento di dire ci sia stato, ma adesso non c'è nulla. A 9 ore dalla fine del mercato non è immaginabile chiudere una trattativa di quella portata. Smaltiranno gli ultimi rifiuti tossici e il calciomercato sarà chiuso. La mezzala forte la prenderanno a Giugno prossimo.



Giugno di quale anno? Se solo non si dicessero le stesse cose da 6 anni… senza Champions poi sicuro...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Giugno di quale anno? Se solo non si dicessero le stesse cose da 6 anni… senza Champions poi sicuro...



Si dicevano le stesse cose da 6 anni con una società di buffoni. Se come sembra hanno fatto un tentativo per Savic significa che sono consci che serve una grande mezzala, e spendere ora tanto per spendere non serve a niente. Il budget in qualche modo lo avevano trovato quindi è molto probabile che a Giugno con più calma valuteranno i profili che vengono fuori.

Savic se non arriva in questa finestra (come ormai sembra) non arriva mai più. Il prossimo anno le inglesi non staranno a guardare come quest'anno.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



*Il Giornale: il mercato del Milan dovrebbe essere chiuso, ma i rossoneri faranno un tentativo in extremis per Savic. I rossoneri per non farsi trovare impreparati, nel caso in cui l'affare andasse in porto, avrebbero già prenotato volo e visite mediche.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Magari si sta preparando un coupe de theatre...nel mezzo della presentazione degli altri 3 oggi pomeriggio spunta un omone alto col costume da sergente maggiore Hartman 

Che dire speriamo perchè faccio fatica a inquadrare questa squadra senza un rinforzo di qualità a centrocampo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Per una serie di congiunzioni astrali casuali (pjanic che rinnova, pogba che non si muove, il real che ha deciso di non fare mercato) questo è l unico anno per prendere sms.. Lo sappiamo noi, lo sa Leonardo.
Lo stesso Leonardo che ieri è rimasto fino a tarda notte a casa milan, sicuramente per trattare baselli, sisi


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si dicevano le stesse cose da 6 anni con una società di buffoni. Se come sembra hanno fatto un tentativo per Savic significa che sono consci che serve una grande mezzala, e spendere ora tanto per spendere non serve a niente. Il budget in qualche modo lo avevano trovato quindi è molto probabile che a Giugno con più calma valuteranno i profili che vengono fuori.
> 
> Savic se non arriva in questa finestra (come ormai sembra) non arriva mai più. Il prossimo anno le inglesi non staranno a guardare come quest'anno.



Hai detto bene, "sono consci che serve una grande mezzala", ma serve ORA.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene, "sono consci che serve una grande mezzala", ma serve ORA.



ora non c'è. O Baselli ti sembra una grande mezzala? Spendere per spendere non ha senso, ti levi budget per un grande colpo prendendo un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il mercato del Milan dovrebbe essere chiuso, ma i rossoneri faranno un tentativo in extremis per Savic. I rossoneri per non farsi trovare impreparati, nel caso in cui l'affare andasse in porto, avrebbero già prenotato volo e visite mediche.*



Ora pure i voli si prenotano preventivamente?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Un tentativo mi sento di dire ci sia stato, ma adesso non c'è nulla. A 9 ore dalla fine del mercato non è immaginabile chiudere una trattativa di quella portata. Smaltiranno gli ultimi rifiuti tossici e il calciomercato sarà chiuso. La mezzala forte la prenderanno a Giugno prossimo.



Secondo me Savic è già del Milan e da più di 1 settimana


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ora non c'è. O Baselli ti sembra una grande mezzala? Spendere per spendere non ha senso, ti levi budget per un grande colpo prendendo un mezzo giocatore.



Ma ti pare mai parlassi di quel coso? Il punto è, la mezzala serve ora, a giugno sarà passata un'altra stagione al termine della quale andremo probabilmente in EL di nuovo, siamo in un loop.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare mai parlassi di quel coso? Il punto è, la mezzala serve ora, a giugno sarà passata un'altra stagione al termine della quale andremo probabilmente in EL di nuovo, siamo in un loop.



Vai allora, spara nomi di mezzeali prendibili in prestito con diritto che ti svoltano il centrocampo e che i rispettivi club venderebbero. Considera pure che in premier non vendono perchè il mercato in entrata è chiuso. Vai dimmi un solo nome.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ora non c'è. O Baselli ti sembra una grande mezzala? Spendere per spendere non ha senso, ti levi budget per un grande colpo prendendo un mezzo giocatore.



Se stai provando a prendere SMS significa che puoi permetterti tranquillamente Rabiot,per cui le alternative ci sono. Se non facciamo adesso il salto buttiamo un'altro anno


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vai allora, spara nomi di mezzeali prendibili in prestito con diritto che ti svoltano il centrocampo e che i rispettivi club venderebbero. Considera pure che in premier non vendono perchè il mercato in entrata è chiuso. Vai dimmi un solo nome.



Sì ma il discorso è lungo, il punto è che doveva essere la priorità, non sto parlando di iniziare una trattativa a 10 ore dalla fine del mercato. Mi pare chiaro che era una cosa che si doveva fare o almeno iniziare fin dal principio, dovevano concentrarsi sulla mezzala prima ancora di pensare ai vari Lazalt e Castillejo.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il mercato del Milan dovrebbe essere chiuso, ma i rossoneri faranno un tentativo in extremis per Savic. I rossoneri per non farsi trovare impreparati, nel caso in cui l'affare andasse in porto, avrebbero già prenotato volo e visite mediche.*



Non si fanno i tentativi l’ultimo giorno per affari da 120 milioni... tra l’altro significa che sei disposto a spenderli e che quindi puoi andare su un piano B. Se Milinkovic non arriva, e non arriva nessun altro centrocampista, significa che è stata tutta una baracconata messa in piedi per racattare due click dietro alle solite bufale in giro su internet


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non si fanno i tentativi l’ultimo giorno per affari da 120 milioni... tra l’altro significa che sei disposto a spenderli e che quindi puoi andare su un piano B. Se Milinkovic non arriva, e non arriva nessun altro centrocampista, significa che è stata tutta una baracconata messa in piedi per racattare due click dietro alle solite bufale in giro su internet



E' questo che non mi torna di questi articoli. "Il Milan ci prova, Lotito non vuole contropartite". E per loro le stanno definendo ora a 10 ore dalla fine del mercato?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se stai provando a prendere SMS significa che puoi permetterti tranquillamente Rabiot,per cui le alternative ci sono. Se non facciamo adesso il salto buttiamo un'altro anno



Rabiot lo devi prendere tutto e subito, non puoi chiedere prestito con diritto perchè va in scadenza 2019. Poi date per scontato che Rabiot che sta rifiutando il PSG con un contratto richissimo voglia venire al Milan. Rabiot è palese si stia conservando per il Barcellona che gli avrà fatto già una offerta semifolle sottobanco.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non si fanno i tentativi l’ultimo giorno per affari da 120 milioni... tra l’altro significa che sei disposto a spenderli e che quindi puoi andare su un piano B. Se Milinkovic non arriva, e non arriva nessun altro centrocampista, significa che è stata tutta una baracconata messa in piedi per racattare due click dietro alle solite bufale in giro su internet



.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Il tempo ci darà le risposte e ormai sta scadendo.
Ripeto, Milinkovic o meno, il problema qua è il centrocampo osceno. Peccato, ma ne riparliamo alle 20.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...





Zenos ha scritto:


> Se stai provando a prendere SMS significa che puoi permetterti tranquillamente Rabiot,per cui le alternative ci sono. Se non facciamo adesso il salto buttiamo un'altro anno



A Rabiot però devi dare lo stesso ingaggio di Savic se non forse di più ed è un giocatore che vale 1/10 del serbo. Lasciamo perdere, il Francese non è attualmente un profilo per noi.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non si fanno i tentativi l’ultimo giorno per affari da 120 milioni... tra l’altro significa che sei disposto a spenderli e che quindi puoi andare su un piano B. Se Milinkovic non arriva, e non arriva nessun altro centrocampista, significa che è stata tutta una baracconata messa in piedi per racattare due click dietro alle solite bufale in giro su internet



.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche per La Stampa il Milan continuerà a provarci per Milinkovic Savic, ma Lotito chiede 120 milioni di euro.*



Non voglio far polemica, sia chiaro, ma vorrei provare ad analizzare i fatti che sono accaduti.

Ricapitolando: Esponenti di Elliot incontrano Lotito a Cortina, in bassa stagione, cosi d'aver tutta la privacy del mondo. Di cosa avranno parlato? Penso di Milinkovic Savic. Non escono notizie dai quotidiani sportivi, ma le solite "chiacchiere da bar" perché tutti o quasi brancolano nel buio. Ieri Carlo Festa lancia la bomba, che poi viene confermata in diretta dalla fonte di Criscitello su SportItalia creando grande imbarazzo. Oggi son fissate delle visite mediche.. Esce dal nulla il nome di Baselli! Ma davvero saranno per lui? Non ci credo. Quello è un calciatore che si prende in 2 ore, perché farla cosi lunga? 

Secondo me arriva ed Elliot ha voluto massima discrezione per una trattativa del genere, come è giusto che sia.

Per quel poverino di Pedullà che ieri ha detto "un conto è il real e un altro il milan" snobbandoci e trattandoci come dei pezzenti dico: A Madrid i tifosi non sanno manco chi sia Savic e vogliono tenersi Modric. La Juve dopo aver preso Cristiano, non puo' permettersi Savic senza cedere Pjanic, quindi non gli interessa. Il Manchester ha Pogba. L'unica squadra oltre noi poteva essere il PSG, ma non ha mostrato interesse. Se il Milan ha messo davvero sul piatto 100mln, il calciatore è già nostro, perché Lotito non è stupido ed un offerta del genere non se la farà scappare, anche se i pagamenti saranno fatti in più anni. 

Penso che verrà e penso che siamo stati gli unici veramente interessati a quella cifra.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non voglio far polemica, sia chiaro, ma vorrei provare ad analizzare i fatti che sono accaduti.
> 
> Ricapitolando: Esponenti di Elliot incontrano Lotito a Cortina, in bassa stagione, cosi d'aver tutta la privacy del mondo. Di cosa avranno parlato? Penso di Milinkovic Savic. Non escono notizie dai quotidiani sportivi, ma le solite "chiacchiere da bar" perché tutti o quasi brancolano nel buio. Ieri Carlo Festa lancia la bomba, che poi viene confermata in diretta dalla fonte di Criscitello su SportItalia creando grande imbarazzo. Oggi son fissate delle visite mediche.. Esce dal nulla il nome di Baselli! Ma davvero saranno per lui? Non ci credo. Quello è un calciatore che si prende in 2 ore, perché farla cosi lunga?
> 
> ...



Tutto bello, ma sono le 9.40 e mancano poco più di 10 ore...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, ma sono le 9.40 e mancano poco più di 10 ore...



Staremo a vedere che succede


----------



## PM3 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, ma voi ricordate un acquisto a cifre simili avvenuto l'ultimo giorno di mercato?
Io no.
Un affare di tale portata non può concludersi l'ultimo giorno di mercato senza che nessuna fonte sportiva autorevole sappia nulla.
La storia che sta trattando Elliott e non Leo o Paolo, e che quindi le soffiate arriverebbero ai giornalisti economici, non regge... Perché dall'altra parte, a trattare, ci sarebbero sempre Tare e Lotito... Impossibile che nessun giornalista Laziale sappia nulla...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Agosto 2018)

edoardo ha scritto:


> E' fatta ragazzi è fatta!Milinkovic é nostro!La trattativa l'ha hatta Singer ed è per questo che i giornali sportivi non ne sapevano nulla.



Come fate ad avere tutta questa sicurezza?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non voglio far polemica, sia chiaro, ma vorrei provare ad analizzare i fatti che sono accaduti.
> 
> Ricapitolando: Esponenti di Elliot incontrano Lotito a Cortina, in bassa stagione, cosi d'aver tutta la privacy del mondo. Di cosa avranno parlato? Penso di Milinkovic Savic. Non escono notizie dai quotidiani sportivi, ma le solite "chiacchiere da bar" perché tutti o quasi brancolano nel buio. Ieri Carlo Festa lancia la bomba, che poi viene confermata in diretta dalla fonte di Criscitello su SportItalia creando grande imbarazzo. Oggi son fissate delle visite mediche.. Esce dal nulla il nome di Baselli! Ma davvero saranno per lui? Non ci credo. Quello è un calciatore che si prende in 2 ore, perché farla cosi lunga?
> 
> ...



Concordo con te. Comunque Pedullà è davvero incommentabile...


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Marchisio ha rescisso...fiondiamoci


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Rabiot lo devi prendere tutto e subito, non puoi chiedere prestito con diritto perchè va in scadenza 2019. Poi date per scontato che Rabiot che sta rifiutando il PSG con un contratto richissimo voglia venire al Milan. Rabiot è palese si stia conservando per il Barcellona che gli avrà fatto già una offerta semifolle sottobanco.



Il barca vuole prendersi la sua piccola rivincita con il PSG.
Sicuro.
Ma la Juventus monitora il tutto.
Pure quello è sicuro.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Marchisio ha rescisso...fiondiamoci



Davvero? Dove trovo la notizia


----------



## Vikash (17 Agosto 2018)

Qui qualcuno ci sta ricamando sopra...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me non ha senso commentare i giornali cartacei di oggi, perchè riportano notizie tutte antecedenti a Festa, dato che i giornali si "chiudono" prima dell'ora in cui Party ha dato la notizia sul web.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

pm3 ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ma voi ricordate un acquisto a cifre simili avvenuto l'ultimo giorno di mercato?
> Io no.
> Un affare di tale portata non può concludersi l'ultimo giorno di mercato senza che nessuna fonte sportiva autorevole sappia nulla.
> La storia che sta trattando elliott e non leo o paolo, e che quindi le soffiate arriverebbero ai giornalisti economici, non regge... Perché dall'altra parte, a trattare, ci sarebbero sempre tare e lotito... Impossibile che nessun giornalista laziale sappia nulla...



nesta


----------



## Vikash (17 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Davvero? Dove trovo la notizia



“Si chiude oggi la storia di Claudio Marchisio con la Juventus, dopo la rescissione consensuale del contratto."

Sito ufficiale degli equini


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Voglio bene ad ognuno di voi, ma come si fa a credere che l’ultimo giorno di mercato possa arrivare M-Savic? Io non ci ho mai creduto....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Agosto 2018)

Io ho deciso di sperare, ma fino alle 16... dopo non è fattibile


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Marchisio ha rescisso...fiondiamoci



Se non può arrivare nessun altro, io lo prenderei Marchisio


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Se non può arrivare nessun altro, io lo prenderei Marchisio


Per carità, sempre rotto.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Marchisio ha rescisso...fiondiamoci



Ma sei gobbo inside ?
Ma neanche morto .. giocatore bollito -finito !!


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Sarà una giornata incandescente..ci saranno più movimenti da parte nostra secondo me

P.S. intanto il titolo della lazio sale già del 5% quasi..


----------



## PheelMD (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Milinkovic Savic per il Milan, ormai, è solo una suggestione social. Un tentativo in realtà il Milan lo ha fatto, tra il 3 ed il 7 agosto. Ma è stato respinto. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. *



Non è mai stato null'altro. Per fortuna fra qualche ora finiranno le pagliacciate.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io ho deciso di sperare, ma fino alle 16... dopo non è fattibile





> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...


Alle 15 conferenza stampa pre Napoli di Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Ci rinuncio! Si va dal “è solo una suggestione social” al “è fatta!”. Nessuno sa niente, dai. 
Tra meno di una decina di ore questa faccenda sarà chiusa e con lei la schizofrenia delle fonti.
Io credo che non si farà, ma perlopiù perché chi sostiene che non ci sia nulla lo fa davvero con tanta tanta decisione e non lascia spiragli. 

Comunque vada, FORZA MILAN! 
Presto si farà parlare il campo


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> nesta



Situazione completamente diversa. 
Nel 2002 noi avevamo già una squadra forte, eravamo ricchi con possibilità di spesa infinita, Nesta era già uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione e la Lazio aveva assoluta necessità di vendere per fare cassa. 
Nel 2018 abbiamo una squadra mediocre, non siamo ricchi e non abbiamo possibilità di spesa infinita, Savic è un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione e la Lazio non ha bisogno di cederlo.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

VEDREMO


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Trattativa creata dai social.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io ho deciso di sperare, ma fino alle 16... dopo non è fattibile



Ricordati di Bonaventura


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> “Si chiude oggi la storia di Claudio Marchisio con la Juventus, dopo la rescissione consensuale del contratto."
> 
> Sito ufficiale degli equini



Si vabbe',parliamo di un rottame.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio! Si va dal “è solo una suggestione social” al “è fatta!”. Nessuno sa niente, dai.
> Tra meno di una decina di ore questa faccenda sarà chiusa e con lei la schizofrenia delle fonti.
> Io credo che non si farà, ma perlopiù perché chi sostiene che non ci sia nulla lo fa davvero con tanta tanta decisione e non lascia spiragli.
> 
> ...


"E' fatta" lo dicono solo i presunti insider sui social. 
A parte questo, ci rendiamo conto che la presunta trattativa ha gli stessi contenuti da tre settimane? In pratica, la "trattativa" si sarebbe svolta così
Giorno 1. Leonardo: "40 milioni per il prestito più 80 milioni per il riscatto". Lotito: "No".
Giorno 2. Leonardo: "40 milioni per il prestito più 80 milioni per il riscatto". Lotito: "No".
...
Giorno 1598. Leonardo: "40 milioni per il prestito più 80 milioni per il riscatto". Lotito: "No".
E Leonardo resta fino alle 4 di notte a casa Milan per dire a Lotito: "40 milioni per il prestito più 80 milioni per il riscatto". Suvvia, di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Situazione completamente diversa.
> Nel 2002 noi avevamo già una squadra forte, eravamo ricchi con possibilità di spesa infinita, Nesta era già uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione e la Lazio aveva assoluta necessità di vendere per fare cassa.
> Nel 2018 abbiamo una squadra mediocre, non siamo ricchi e non abbiamo possibilità di spesa infinita, Savic è un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione e la Lazio non ha bisogno di cederlo.



Che siamo scarsi non direi, così come che siamo poveri.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Situazione completamente diversa.
> Nel 2002 noi avevamo già una squadra forte, eravamo ricchi con possibilità di spesa infinita, Nesta era già uno dei migliori difensori in circolazione e la Lazio aveva assoluta necessità di vendere per fare cassa.
> Nel 2018 abbiamo una squadra mediocre, non siamo ricchi e non abbiamo possibilità di spesa infinita, Savic è un giocatore che ha fatto una stagione e la Lazio non ha bisogno di cederlo.



Non siamo ricchi Lol


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Non siamo ricchi?
Elliott è il secondo fondo americano... mani in pasta dappertutto.


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> "E' fatta" lo dicono solo i presunti insider sui social.
> A parte questo, ci rendiamo conto che la presunta trattativa ha gli stessi contenuti da tre settimane? In pratica, la "trattativa" si sarebbe svolta così
> Giorno 1. Leonardo: "40 milioni per il prestito più 80 milioni per il riscatto". Lotito: "No".
> Giorno 2. Leonardo: "40 milioni per il prestito più 80 milioni per il riscatto". Lotito: "No".
> ...



Ma infatti io credo che la notizia sia sempre la stessa e tutti ci ricamano come vogliono, un giorno dopo l’altro. La notizia è quella: forse c’è stata un’offertona del Milan. Sarà vero? Boh. A questo punto pensiamo a lavorare, andare al mare o quello che è e tra qualche ora sapremo la verità. 
La mia l’ho detta, ma se mi sbaglio stapperò... il cartone del latte, che sono povero.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Ma carletto festa oggi non doveva verificare dalle sue fonti la notizia?
Dorme ancora?


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non siamo ricchi Lol


Non confondere il club con la proprietà. Se guardi la proprietà, il club più ricco del mondo è il Real Oviedo, il cui proprietario è uno degli uomini più ricchi del mondo con un patrimonio di 63 miliardi di dollari. Mai sentito nominare il Real Oviedo? Ecco.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma carletto festa oggi non doveva verificare dalle sue fonti la notizia?
> Dorme ancora?



Ha detto che conferma e che stanno ancora trattando con Lotito che ora è più disponibile...


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non siamo ricchi?
> mani in pasta dappertutto.



Un po' come lo stato cinese. 
Scherzi a parte, siamo stati sempre abituati a vedere club e proprietà come una sola cosa perché con Berlusconi era così. Ma in una gestione moderna di un club le due entità vanno separate.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma carletto festa oggi non doveva verificare dalle sue fonti la notizia?
> Dorme ancora?



Secondo me dopo la sparata di ieri, per un bel pò sparirà dai social. Prevedo chiusura profilo per insulti vari....


----------



## nybreath (17 Agosto 2018)

piu che festa che sbaglia mi da molto fastidio che ora pedulla e criscitiello diranno che loro l avevano detto etcetcetc


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo la sparata di ieri, per un bel pò sparirà dai social. Prevedo chiusura profilo per insulti vari....



In realtà non è sparito, ha detto che Lotito è più aperto a trattare, che se si chiude si saprà in serata e che il Milan ha delle visite mediche prenotate.
Certo, ha corretto un po il tiro rispetto a ieri sera..


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2018)

Se fosse stata un’operazione last minute sarebbe venuta fuori questa mattina, ergo tutte cavolate.. non arriverà nessuno e spero non Baselli


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> In realtà non è sparito, ha detto che Lotito è più aperto a trattare, che se si chiude si saprà in serata e che il Milan ha delle visite mediche prenotate.
> Certo, ha corretto un po il tiro rispetto a ieri sera..



Dov'è che ha detto queste cose? Sono andato anche sul suo profilo twitter ma c'è solo la notizia di ieri sera.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dov'è che ha detto queste cose? Sono andato anche sul suo profilo twitter ma c'è solo la notizia di ieri sera.



Vai sul suo profilo e clicca su tweet e risposte. Li ci sono anche i vari commenti


----------



## odasensei (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Eddai Loty, a noi Savic, a te il cash e Baselli, tutti contenti
Spero che quella richiesta di 5,5 milioni del serbo sia vera, nel caso auguri a Lotito


----------



## Tessar (17 Agosto 2018)

The sun riporta la notizia e da l'affare come concluso con il prestito a 36 milioni di sterline


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Alla fine lo prende il Real secondo me. Dopo la brutta figura di mercoledì e la cessione di Ronaldo, ha bisogno di un colpaccio per ritrovare entusiasmo. Fossi laziale, tremerei fino al 31 agosto...


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> The sun riporta la notizia e da l'affare come concluso con il prestito a 36 milioni di sterline



Mamma mia... dai


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> The sun riporta la notizia e da l'affare come concluso con il prestito a 36 milioni di sterline



Daje...


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> The sun riporta la notizia e da l'affare come concluso con il prestito a 36 milioni di sterline



C’è da dire che usa parole come “appare”, “sembra” ecc


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Questa è la traduzione di quello che è riportato sul SUN
_"L'obiettivo di MANCHESTER UNITED Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è pronto per un prestito di 36 milioni di sterline a favore dell'AC Milan con l'opzione di acquistare la prossima estate."_
Ma il sun è attendibile o è tuttosport per intenderci??


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Questa è la traduzione di quello che è riportato sul SUN
> _"L'obiettivo di MANCHESTER UNITED Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è pronto per un prestito di 36 milioni di sterline a favore dell'AC Milan con l'opzione di acquistare la prossima estate."_
> Ma il sun è attendibile o è tuttosport per intenderci??



In Inghilterra è attendibile solo Il Guardian. Altri sono puro gossip.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Questa è la traduzione di quello che è riportato sul SUN
> _"L'obiettivo di MANCHESTER UNITED Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è pronto per un prestito di 36 milioni di sterline a favore dell'AC Milan con l'opzione di acquistare la prossima estate."_
> Ma il sun è attendibile o è tuttosport per intenderci??



Non ne ho idea però.. ne parlano.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> The sun riporta la notizia e da l'affare come concluso con il prestito a 36 milioni di sterline





mark ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che usa parole come “appare”, “sembra” ecc





zlatan ha scritto:


> Questa è la traduzione di quello che è riportato sul SUN
> _"L'obiettivo di MANCHESTER UNITED Sergej Milinkovic-Savic è pronto per un prestito di 36 milioni di sterline a favore dell'AC Milan con l'opzione di acquistare la prossima estate."_
> Ma il sun è attendibile o è tuttosport per intenderci??



Premetto che non so quanto siano attendibili, ma faccio notare una cosa. Di solito questi giornali inglesi citano fonti italiane come la Gazzetta ecc.
Questa volta non cita nessuno, sembrano notizie loro.
Vediamo.


----------



## Rambo cica (17 Agosto 2018)

I Bookmakers cosa dicono??


----------



## Vikash (17 Agosto 2018)

Non arriva nessuno ormai.
Rassegnamoci.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> I Bookmakers cosa dicono??



Da quel che so SMS al Milan non è neanche più quotato da ieri sera, in pratica lo danno già per fatto.


----------



## Rambo cica (17 Agosto 2018)

e se arrivassero entrambi???


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Premetto che non so quanto siano attendibili, ma faccio notare una cosa. Di solito questi giornali inglesi citano fonti italiane come la Gazzetta ecc.
> Questa volta non cita nessuno, sembrano notizie loro.
> Vediamo.



Ad ogni modo, leggendo poi il trafiletto, pare sia più che altro un sembra e un forse.. direi falso allarme..


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo, leggendo poi il trafiletto, pare sia più che altro un sembra e un forse.. direi falso allarme..



Questo sì, niente di clamoroso, è tutto un "sembra che" come hai detto tu.
Let's see.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Vabbe raga, è stato bello fino all'ultimo. Secondo me hanno trattato fino a ieri ma Lotito è davvero pazzo e non si è concluso nulla. Peccato perchè se lo avessimo preso secondo me saremmo stati anche da 3 posto, invece ora dobbiamo fare un miracolo per arrivare quarti, ma un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo. E' stato bello sognare fino all'ultimo, dopo tutti questi anni bui finalmente torniamo a sognare e trattare certi giocatori. Speriamo di riuscire a prendere altri 2 top l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> e se arrivassero entrambi???



Probabilmente è fantamercato ma leggevo di un mega scambio tra diverse squadre, Suso al Napoli, Napoli che gira Rog alla Lazio, noi che mandiamo l'esubero Jack alla stessa Lazio e il Napoli che ci dà Piotr... fantamercato ma chissà.


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Non è mai esistita nessuna trattativa, è da pazzi spendere 120 mil per un solo giocatore, tra l’altro dopo un solo anno fatto ad alti livelli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Alle 15 parla Inzaghi, sarà la prima domanda che gli faranno e non ci sarà neanche più bisogno di aspettare oltre.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Agosto 2018)

È stato bello finché è durato


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Basta con sto Savic.
Leo vai a prendere in prestito Ceballos che manca poco alla chiusura del mercato.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Alle 15 parla Inzaghi, sarà la prima domanda che gli faranno e non ci sarà neanche più bisogno di aspettare oltre.



Non vi è comunuque molto da dire : la lazio non lo ha mai dichiarato incedibile, lotito ha fatto pure il prezzo...
Ci sono però passaggi strani in questa vicenda :
1- leo non ha mai nascosto di apprezzare SMS e non ha mai smentito nulla;
2- il milan valuta che in mezzo al campo serve un rinforzo di spessore ma anche numerico avendo pochissimi giocatori;
3- il milan è disposto a sedersi per trattare con lotito e non penso per averlo in regalo ma riconoscendone comunque il valore e testiminiando che i soldi ci sono;
Il mercato è chiuso o peggio si vira su baselli???
Qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Vabbe raga, è stato bello fino all'ultimo. Secondo me hanno trattato fino a ieri ma Lotito è davvero pazzo e non si è concluso nulla. Peccato perchè se lo avessimo preso secondo me saremmo stati anche da 3 posto, invece ora dobbiamo fare un miracolo per arrivare quarti, ma un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo. E' stato bello sognare fino all'ultimo, dopo tutti questi anni bui finalmente torniamo a sognare e trattare certi giocatori. Speriamo di riuscire a prendere altri 2 top l'anno prossimo.


La Lazio con Savic è arrivata una volta ottava e due volte quinta. E come livello generale di rosa non era inferiore alla nostra attuale. Anzi!


----------



## mabadi (17 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> e se arrivassero entrambi???



Ti offro una pizxa


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è fantamercato ma leggevo di un mega scambio tra diverse squadre, Suso al Napoli, Napoli che gira Rog alla Lazio, noi che mandiamo l'esubero Jack alla stessa Lazio e il Napoli che ci dà Piotr... fantamercato ma chissà.



Sentita anche io sta voce, anche di un certo Mario da Brescia..troppe sparate su Twitter..fantamercato anche per me


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Vabbe raga, è stato bello fino all'ultimo. Secondo me hanno trattato fino a ieri ma Lotito è davvero pazzo e non si è concluso nulla. Peccato perchè se lo avessimo preso secondo me saremmo stati anche da 3 posto, invece ora dobbiamo fare un miracolo per arrivare quarti, ma un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo. E' stato bello sognare fino all'ultimo, dopo tutti questi anni bui finalmente torniamo a sognare e trattare certi giocatori. Speriamo di riuscire a prendere altri 2 top l'anno prossimo.



Io ci credo fino alle 20 o fino a che qualcuno in società non smentisca ufficialmente


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

secondo me aspettano la chiusura della borsa... per dare l'annuncio..


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Fiero di non averci mai creduto, anzi secondo me sarebbe una operazione scellerata visto il prezzo e le possibilità di flop.... non è Cr7 che lo prendi e sai cosa ti può dare.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> secondo me aspettano la chiusura della borsa... per dare l'annuncio..



La borsa c'è anche domani e dopodomani, che gli cambierebbe?


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> secondo me aspettano la chiusura della borsa... per dare l'annuncio..



È quello che avevo ipotizzato anche io ieri, 17.30...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La borsa c'è anche domani e dopodomani, che gli cambierebbe?



La borsa sabato e domenica?!


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ti offro una pizxa



Vabbè... va bene tutto ma farvi del male anche oggi... no!!
Dimenticate sta roba!! Notizie uscite solo per vendere i giornali!! È andata così... e... poteva andare molto peggio!! Illudersi che arrivino rabiot e savic... non vi fa bene per nulla e fa solo perdere di vista i nostri reali obiettivi.
Inizia la stagione e ora si tifa per quelli che ci son già!


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La borsa c'è anche domani e dopodomani, che gli cambierebbe?



Nel Week end la borsa è chiusa


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

ieri il titolo ha fatto oltre -5 oggi +2...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Rimarrei sorpreso se non si facesse nulla a centrocampo. La situazione in quel settore del campo è piuttosto allarmante.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Agosto 2018)

Boh mi sembra completamente impossibile e folle...manca troppo poco


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ieri il titolo ha fatto oltre -5 oggi +2...



a inizio mattina era a quasi +5%

Chiedo a chi è più competente: di quanto dovrebbe oscillare il titolo per capire un eventuale vendita di milinkovic?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Rimarrei sorpreso se non si facesse nulla a centrocampo. La situazione in quel settore del campo è piuttosto allarmante.



Ad oggi siamo messi cosi : 
Regista basso : biglia-montolivo-Bakayoko(?)
Mezz'ala destra : Kessie-Mauri-Bakayoko
Mezz'ala sinistra : Bonaventura- Calha(?)-bertolacci
Un centrocampo da sesto posto.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> a inizio mattina era a quasi +5%
> 
> Chiedo a chi è più competente: di quanto dovrebbe oscillare il titolo per capire un eventuale vendita di milinkovic?



+10


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad oggi siamo messi cosi :
> Regista basso : biglia-montolivo-Bakayoko(?)
> Mezz'ala destra : Kessie-Mauri-Bakayoko
> Mezz'ala sinistra : Bonaventura- Calha(?)-bertolacci
> Un centrocampo da sesto posto.



Si e nel reparto offensivo, Higuain a parte, non è che siamo messi poi tanto meglio. Non credo che non si faccia nulla quantomeno a centrocampo..


----------



## mabadi (17 Agosto 2018)

Non ci dimentichiamo l'allenatore


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad oggi siamo messi cosi :
> Regista basso : biglia-montolivo-Bakayoko(?)
> Mezz'ala destra : Kessie-Mauri-Bakayoko
> Mezz'ala sinistra : Bonaventura- Calha(?)-bertolacci
> Un centrocampo da sesto posto.


L'Inter è andata in Champions con Gagliardini, Rafinha, Joao Mario, Vecino, Borja Valero, Brozovic e Candreva.


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si e nel reparto offensivo, Higuain a parte, non è che siamo messi poi tanto meglio. Non credo che non si faccia nulla quantomeno a centrocampo..


Però sono d’accordo con chi dice che servirebbe un titolare, non un’altra riserva scarsa. O c’è in piedi una trattativa di cui non siamo a conoscenza per un giocatore come si deve, o buttiamo in mezzo uno svincolato a caso, oppure restiamo così. 
Buttare soldi per l’ennesimo mediocre, quando già i titolari non valgono niente, è assurdo. Mi riferisco naturalmente all’ipotesi Baselli a 20 milioni e simili...


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> a inizio mattina era a quasi +5%
> 
> Chiedo a chi è più competente: di quanto dovrebbe oscillare il titolo per capire un eventuale vendita di milinkovic?



Difficile a dirsi, da un 5 a un 7 per cento direi. Ma attenzione... chiuderlo oggi a fine mercato e vicini alla chiusura della borsa nn cambierebbe.
Chi vorrà vendere lo farà cmq lunedì, 2 giorni non basterebbero a far sbollire la rabbia dei tifosi.
In ogni caso... venisse venduto per molto... il titolo potrebbe anche salire. I tifosi offesi e arrabbiati magari venderebbero azioni ma la società lazio si dimostrerebbe solida e coi 120 mil divisi in anni si garantirebbe ancor di più una continuità aziendale, il che potrebbe attirare l attenzione di investitori molto più grandi rispetto ai piccoli tifosi...
Comunque non si farà nulla e ciao.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si e nel reparto offensivo, Higuain a parte, non è che siamo messi poi tanto meglio. Non credo che non si faccia nulla quantomeno a centrocampo..



Se consideriamo calha alto nel tridente , togliendolo quindi come opzione per il centrocampo , abbiamo questo gioco delle coppie in un ipotetico tridente 'spuntato' :
-centravanti :higuain-cutrone;
-ala destra : suso - castillejo;
-ala sx : calha - borini


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si e nel reparto offensivo, Higuain a parte, non è che siamo messi poi tanto meglio. Non credo che non si faccia nulla quantomeno a centrocampo..


Avere o non avere un attaccante come Higuain fa la differenza tra andare e non andare in Champions.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è fantamercato ma leggevo di un mega scambio tra diverse squadre, Suso al Napoli, Napoli che gira Rog alla Lazio, noi che mandiamo l'esubero Jack alla stessa Lazio e il Napoli che ci dà Piotr... fantamercato ma chissà.



Si però scusa non ho capito chi sarebbe Piotr


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'Inter è andata in Champions con Gagliardini, Rafinha, Joao Mario, Vecino, Borja Valero, Brozovic e Candreva.



Joao mario????
L'inter giocava col doppio mediano brozo-gagliardini qualche metro in avanti aveva candreva-rafinha-persic.
Un buon mix di palleggio , gamba , tecnica.
Le transizioni di perisic al milan chi le può fare? Forse , da quello che leggo , castillejo.
La fisicità di persic dentro l'area chi la ha tra i nostri?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si però scusa non ho capito chi sarebbe Piotr



Zielinisky.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad oggi siamo messi cosi :
> Regista basso : biglia-montolivo-Bakayoko(?)
> Mezz'ala destra : Kessie-Mauri-Bakayoko
> Mezz'ala sinistra : Bonaventura- Calha(?)-bertolacci
> Un centrocampo da sesto posto.



Finalmente un tifoso realista !!!
Gonzalo fara' una fatica immane , non e' superman senza un supporto adeguato non risolvera' tutte le partite da "solo"


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Zielinisky.



Ah bè. Dove devo firmare?? Fantacalcio ovviamente...


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Però sono d’accordo con chi dice che servirebbe un titolare, non un’altra riserva scarsa. O c’è in piedi una trattativa di cui non siamo a conoscenza per un giocatore come si deve, o buttiamo in mezzo uno svincolato a caso, oppure restiamo così.
> Buttare soldi per l’ennesimo mediocre, quando già i titolari non valgono niente, è assurdo. Mi riferisco naturalmente all’ipotesi Baselli a 20 milioni e simili...


Sono d'accordo che servirebbe un titolare, ma Baselli in prestito al posto di Mauri ci starebbe. Negli ultimi tre anni il primo è stato titolare di una squadra di serie a, il secondo praticamente non gioca da tre anni.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo calha alto nel tridente , togliendolo quindi come opzione per il centrocampo , abbiamo questo gioco delle coppie in un ipotetico tridente 'spuntato' :
> -centravanti :higuain-cutrone;
> -ala destra : suso - castillejo;
> -ala sx : calha - borini



e quella fascia sinistra che è scandalosa. 
Leggevo di Zielinski magari uno scambio con Suso magari.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad oggi siamo messi cosi :
> Regista basso : biglia-montolivo-Bakayoko(?)
> Mezz'ala destra : Kessie-Mauri-Bakayoko
> Mezz'ala sinistra : Bonaventura- Calha(?)-bertolacci
> Un centrocampo da sesto posto.



Infatti, ed è una cosa che sostengo da quando abbiamo preso Higuain.
Prendere il Pipita e poi presentarsi con un centrocampo simile non ha senso perché la squadra resta da sesto posto lo stesso.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi ormai è tardi però.. è mezzogiorno e ancora non esce niente.. possibile che Festa faccia una figura di emme del genere..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Però sono d’accordo con chi dice che servirebbe un titolare, non un’altra riserva scarsa. O c’è in piedi una trattativa di cui non siamo a conoscenza per un giocatore come si deve, o buttiamo in mezzo uno svincolato a caso, oppure restiamo così.
> Buttare soldi per l’ennesimo mediocre, quando già i titolari non valgono niente, è assurdo. Mi riferisco naturalmente all’ipotesi Baselli a 20 milioni e simili...



Anche per me ha senso solo un titolare.


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che servirebbe un titolare, ma Baselli in prestito al posto di Mauri ci starebbe. Negli ultimi tre anni il primo è stato titolare di una squadra di serie a, il secondo praticamente non gioca da tre anni.


Eh, ok il prestito, basta che poi non “prometti” il riscatto alle cifre che leggo in giro. Buttare tanti soldi in giocatorini non risolve un granché, in questo caso: il centrocampo ha bisogno di un innesto di qualità.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, ed è una cosa che sostengo da quando abbiamo preso Higuain.
> Prendere il Pipita e poi presentarsi con un centrocampo simile non ha senso perché la squadra resta da sesto posto lo stesso.



La mediana della lazio (parolo-leiva-savic) ci è superiore, senza contare i nuovi che comunque offrono buone alternative , come badelj.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La mediana della lazio (parolo-leiva-savic) ci è superiore, senza contare i nuovi che comunque offrono buone alternative , come badelj.



Per non parlare di Roma e Inter.


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Difficile a dirsi, da un 5 a un 7 per cento direi. Ma attenzione... chiuderlo oggi a fine mercato e vicini alla chiusura della borsa nn cambierebbe.
> Chi vorrà vendere lo farà cmq lunedì, 2 giorni non basterebbero a far sbollire la rabbia dei tifosi.
> In ogni caso... venisse venduto per molto... il titolo potrebbe anche salire. I tifosi offesi e arrabbiati magari venderebbero azioni ma *la società lazio si dimostrerebbe solida e coi 120 mil divisi in anni si garantirebbe ancor di più una continuità aziendale, il che potrebbe attirare l attenzione di investitori molto più grandi rispetto ai piccoli tifosi*...
> Comunque non si farà nulla e ciao.



Esatto, quello che mi preme è che vendere per 110-120 milioni divisi in 3 anni equivale a entrare in Champions per 3 anni di fila senza neanche competere e la Lazio avrebbe tutto il tempo per trovare un altro eventuale crack come Sergej (dato la rete di osservatori da elite), tenendo conto che la Lazio ancora incassa le entrate di Biglia, Keita e quest'anno di Felipe Anderson, quindi tutto questo bisogno di averli sull'unghia non credo ci sia..

Comunque massimo alle 18 sapremo tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per non parlare di Roma e Inter.



Quelle nemmeno le considero. 
Anche il napoli in mezzo ha tanta qualità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Esatto, quello che mi preme è che vendere per 110-120 milioni divisi in 3 anni equivale a entrare in Champions per 3 anni di fila senza neanche competere e la Lazio avrebbe tutto il tempo per trovare un altro eventuale crack come Sergej (dato la rete di osservatori da elite), tenendo conto che la Lazio ancora incassa le entrate di Biglia, Keita e quest'anno di Felipe Anderson, quindi tutto questo bisogno di averli sull'unghia non credo ci sia..
> 
> Comunque massimo alle 18 sapremo tutto.



Ma va, alle 15 Inzaghi è in conferenza, alle 16 Leo è coi nuovi acquisti, cosa volete che si faccia.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ormai è tardi però.. è mezzogiorno e ancora non esce niente.. possibile che Festa faccia una figura di emme del genere..



Se aspettano la chiusura della borsa allora prima di quell'ora dovranno muoversi per l'altro giocatore o comunque l'altro profilo utile che ci manca, ci sono anche le cessioni da fare, qui più il tempo passa più penso che almeno 2 giocatori li abbiano già bloccati, impossibile stiano ancora trattando, impossibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 17 agosto 2018, il Milan sogna il colpo grosso nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: Milinkovic Savic o Rabiot. Sul serbo le voci si fanno sempre più insistenti.
> 
> Sono uscite voci riguardanti le visite per Milinkovic Savic in programma oggi. Il Milan ha valutato la possibilità di diffondere un comunicato ufficiale per annunciare la chiusura del calciomercato, ma non è stato fatto. Il Milan un tentativo per il serbo lo ha già fatto: 30 di prestito e 50 per il riscatto. Più una contropartita. No di Lotito.
> 
> ...



Un club che sogna SMS poi non può virare su baselli o, peggio, fare nulla.
Torniamo ai tempi del gallo?
O yanga mbiwa o nessuno!. -cit-
O Adebayor o nessuno! -cit nr2-


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma va, alle 15 Inzaghi è in conferenza, alle 16 Leo è coi nuovi acquisti, cosa volete che si faccia.



Ma infatti... È chiuso il nostro mercato ragazzi


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

Un'altra stagione con un centrocampo SCANDALOSO  ma che abbiamo fatto di male


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

E intanto la Lazio vola in borsa.. strano.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La mediana della lazio (parolo-leiva-savic) ci è superiore, senza contare i nuovi che comunque offrono buone alternative , come badelj.



Ma non esageriamo per cortesia adesso: Bonaventura è molto meglio di Parolo, Biglia se fa un anno anche solo al 50% vale quanto Lucas Leiva e Kessie è un bel giocatore che diventerà fortissimo magari già da quest' anno. Certo per il momento molto meglio Milinkovic ma non è che Kessie sia una schifezza eh. 
Parlare del nostro centrocampo come se fossero tutti e tre delle pippe da serie B..io non sono d'accordo, in ogni caso sono d'accordo che uno come Sergej ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità.. questo sì..ma il nostro centrocampo è equiparabile già adesso a quello della Lazio.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma va, alle 15 Inzaghi è in conferenza, alle 16 Leo è coi nuovi acquisti, cosa volete che si faccia.


Eh ma "_tratta direttamente il figlio di Singer_", "_è un'operazione finanziaria, non di calciomercato_". (citazioni reali).


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Ancora con questa storia della chiusura della borsa?
Ogni anno viene tirata fuori e puntualmente non c'entra un razzo


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma va, alle 15 Inzaghi è in conferenza, alle 16 Leo è coi nuovi acquisti, cosa volete che si faccia.



Magari sarà presente solo Maldini, chi lo sa...io comunque starei più attento a Scaroni piuttosto che a Leonardo.


----------



## Vikash (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh ma "_tratta direttamente il figlio di Singer_", "_è un'operazione finanziaria, non di calciomercato_". (citazioni reali).



Per cortesia... 

Posso dirlo? Lo dico: *sono nero* 

Ok mi sono illuso è la colpa è soltanto mia, ma non si possono controllare le emozioni


----------



## LukeLike (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque vada, molta gente perderà la faccia...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma non esageriamo per cortesia adesso: Bonaventura è molto meglio di Parolo, Biglia se fa un anno anche solo al 50% vale quanto Lucas Leiva e Kessie è un bel giocatore che diventerà fortissimo magari già da quest' anno. Certo per il momento molto meglio Milinkovic ma non è che Kessie sia una schifezza eh.
> Parlare del nostro centrocampo come se fossero tutti e tre delle pippe da serie B..io non sono d'accordo, in ogni caso sono d'accordo che uno come Sergej ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità.. questo sì..ma il nostro centrocampo è equiparabile già adesso a quello della Lazio.



I paragoni corretti da fare sono i seguenti :
parolo-kessie : il laziale è il vero mediano della lazio, giocatore tattico e intelligente. Corre tantissimo , funge da equilibratore del gioco e si fa sentire in zona gol. Ad oggi è più intelligente di Kessie che però può superarlo vista la giovane età.
Leiva-Biglia : i cervelli della mediana. Lo scorso anno leiva ha reso molto più di biglia.
Savic-Bonaventura : paragone imbarazzante.
Si, io credo che la mediana della lazio sia meglio assortita della nostra.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> e quella fascia sinistra che è scandalosa.
> Leggevo di Zielinski magari uno scambio con Suso magari.



Così fai la fascia destra Castellijeo Borini, cambiare Suso per Zielinski sempre coperto ti lascia, anzi si peggiora di molto, il polacco non vale lo spagnolo ad oggi e comunque non ha in canna gli assist che Suso porta anche migliorando, ha differenti caratteristiche


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, molta gente perderà la faccia...



festa e scala in primis..


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

esiste uno pseudo giornalista, un inviato, un opinionista , un vucumpra' che possa indicare se il giocatore sta a formello ad allenarsi?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Arriva milinkovic. State calmi.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I paragoni corretti da fare sono i seguenti :
> parolo-kessie : il laziale è il vero mediano della lazio, giocatore tattico e intelligente. Corre tantissimo , funge da equilibratore del gioco e si fa sentire in zona gol. Ad oggi è più intelligente di Kessie che però può superarlo vista la giovane età.
> Leiva-Biglia : i cervelli della mediana. Lo scorso anno leiva ha reso molto più di biglia.
> Savic-Bonaventura : paragone imbarazzante.
> Si, io credo che la mediana della lazio sia meglio assortita della nostra.



In linea di massima sono d'accordo sul paragone Sergej-jack ma non su Kessie-Parolo. L'ivoriano è già di gran lunga superiore a Parolo che è un giocatore mediocre come non ha mai perso tempo a dimostrare nella sua carriera. 
E ripeto che a parer mio un Biglia anche solo al 50% quest' anno farà bene almeno quanto Lucas Leiva.
Dopotutto ricordo bene che Leiva veniva trattato peggio di un cesso dalla maggior parte del forum quando ci vení accostato dal Liverpool. Invece ha fatto un ottima stagione, non vedo perché biglia non possa tornare ai suoi livelli quest' anno dopo aver avuto un anno difficile


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Nessuno a quanto pare se l'è chiesto ma... le smentite di Leonardo e co? anche ieri poteva dire come stavano le cose quando è stato contattato da SI e invece nada.
Aspettiamo e vediamo, mancano 8 ore.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Arriva milinkovic. State calmi.



Lo scriveresti anche alle 19.59 mi sa


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I paragoni corretti da fare sono i seguenti :
> parolo-kessie : il laziale è il vero mediano della lazio, giocatore tattico e intelligente. Corre tantissimo , funge da equilibratore del gioco e si fa sentire in zona gol. Ad oggi è più intelligente di Kessie che però può superarlo vista la giovane età.
> Leiva-Biglia : i cervelli della mediana. Lo scorso anno leiva ha reso molto più di biglia.
> Savic-Bonaventura : paragone imbarazzante.
> Si, io credo che la mediana della lazio sia meglio assortita della nostra.



Nel paragone è SMS che fa la differenza. Anche per questo motivo penso che Lotito lo cederebbe a noi solo di fronte ad un'offerta folle. Mi pare logico.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nessuno a quanto pare se l'è chiesto ma... le smentite di Leonardo e co? anche ieri poteva dire come stavano le cose quando è stato contattato da SI e invece nada.
> Aspettiamo e vediamo, mancano 8 ore.



Lo dirà oggi alla presentazione di Laxalt e dell'altro coso.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo sul paragone Sergej-jack ma non su Kessie-Parolo. L'ivoriano è già di gran lunga superiore a Parolo che è un giocatore mediocre come non ha mai perso tempo a dimostrare nella sua carriera.
> E ripeto che a parer mio un Biglia anche solo al 50% quest' anno farà bene almeno quanto Lucas Leiva.
> Dopotutto ricordo bene che Leiva veniva trattato peggio di un cesso dalla maggior parte del forum quando ci vení accostato dal Liverpool. Invece ha fatto un ottima stagione, non vedo perché biglia non possa tornare ai suoi livelli quest' anno dopo aver avuto un anno difficile



Parolo non è cosi scarso come lo dipingi, in mezzo al campo è un giocatore di sostanza e sa fare un pò di tutto.
Credo sia sempre stato sottovalutato dal mondo del calcio.
Ovviamente non ci si deve aspettare sia lui a vincere le partite ma se dall'altra parte hai un savic e in mezzo uno che fa girare la palla un parolo ha terribilmente senso. E' dopo tutto un mediano di sostanza e fosforo.
Comunque è chiaro che tra lazio e milan , paragonando le mediane, quello che sposta gli equlibri è savic.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Così fai la fascia destra Castellijeo Borini, cambiare Suso per Zielinski sempre coperto ti lascia, anzi si peggiora di molto, il polacco non vale lo spagnolo ad oggi e comunque non ha in canna gli assist che Suso porta anche migliorando, ha differenti caratteristiche



Abbiamo Castillejo la fotocopia di Suso sulla destra,Zielinski è una tra le piu forti mezzala del nostro campionato,puo giocare anche a sinistra o come trequartista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2018)

*Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Lo scriveresti anche alle 19.59 mi sa



Rescinde con la Lazio e lo tesseriamo come svincolato.


----------



## Eziomare (17 Agosto 2018)

Basellone!


----------



## nybreath (17 Agosto 2018)

ma Savic è infortunato? oggi non ha fatto la rifinitura


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.



No, che addirittura stiano ancora trattando non ci credo. O è tutto fatto, o Lotito ha rifiutato, o non c’è niente.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel paragone è SMS che fa la differenza. Anche per questo motivo penso che Lotito lo cederebbe a noi solo di fronte ad un'offerta folle. Mi pare logico.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*


Arriva arriva...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Sportmediaset : la juve è fuori nell'affare Savic. Tutto rimandato al prossimo anno. Il mercato juve è chiuso nonostante l'uscita improvvisa di Marchisio.
Il milan invece resta alla finestra ma difficilmente la lazio lo cederà.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*



E se stanno ancora trattando c'è margine, dai.
Se si fa si fa entro un paio d'ore.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un club che sogna SMS poi non può virare su baselli o, peggio, fare nulla.
> -


Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lo dirà oggi alla presentazione di Laxalt e dell'altro coso.



possiamo iniziare cortesemente a chiamare i nostri giocatori col nome e cognome, nomignoli, forma abbreviata? fate come ve pare ma continuare a scrivere "coso" lo trovo irritante. tanto per intenderci, se qualcuno me apostrofa con coso lo pijo a pizze in faccia. grassie


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia della chiusura della borsa?
> Ogni anno viene tirata fuori e puntualmente non c'entra un razzo



.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*




Ma quale trattando dai, cosa vuoi trattare su un affare da 120 milioni a mezzogiorno dell'ultimo giorno di calciomercato?

O è fatta (lol) oppure no.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*



Ancora che ci percula questo qui ? Ma basta la smettesse di dire cretinate .. ma come si puo' ancora trattare a mercato quasi chiuso !!
Sarebbe meglio che facesse la valigia festa dopo le boiate scritte , adesso la scusa della borsa.
Non illudetevi e ragionate .. solo fake news.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset : la juve è fuori nell'affare Savic. Tutto rimandato al prossimo anno. Il mercato juve è chiuso nonostante l'uscita improvvisa di Marchisio.
> Il milan invece resta alla finestra ma difficilmente la lazio lo cederà.



Ovvio la Juventus era una voce di Lotito secondo me per alzare il prezzo e mettere pressione. È evidente che ad oggi la Juventus non sia in grado di fare una operazione con queste cifre economiche


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?



Beh questa è un altra ricostruzione. Certo che è verosimile.
Ti potrei anche rispondere che uomini di campo e di calcio come Leo e Paolo non possono valutare idonea per il quarto posto la nostra mediana.
E baselli non potrebbe essere la cura.


----------



## Roger84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ma che significa è alla finestra? Ma per favore...


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?



Perché non sposta nulla, a quel punto ti tieni Jack e non scuci 25 stecche per niente.
E poi il Torino non si sarebbe mosso prima della sua eventuale cessione.
Cmq chissene, Baselli stia lontano.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parolo non è cosi scarso come lo dipingi, in mezzo al campo è un giocatore di sostanza e sa fare un pò di tutto.
> Credo sia sempre stato sottovalutato dal mondo del calcio.
> Ovviamente non ci si deve aspettare sia lui a vincere le partite ma se dall'altra parte hai un savic e in mezzo uno che fa girare la palla un parolo ha terribilmente senso. E' dopo tutto un mediano di sostanza e fosforo.
> Comunque è chiaro che tra lazio e milan , paragonando le mediane, quello che sposta gli equlibri è savic.



Allora potrei risponderti che anche Kessie non è così scarso come lo dipingi, secondo me non ha niente da invidiare a Parolo. L anno scorso ha corso per tutto il centrocampo del Milan giocando tutte le partite fino allo sfinimento. Alcune volte a fine partita manco si reggeva più in piedi. Tenendo conto anche del macello che ha combinato Montella e il suo staff con la preparazione mi sembra che si sottovaluti la stagione fatta da questo ragazzo.
Detto questo per me Parolo è un mediocre come Candreva, viene esaltato dal fatto di avere Milinkovic e dalla buona stagione in generale della Lazio. 
L ha dimostrato più volte anche in nazionale di essere un mediocre.. comunque stiamo andando OT di brutto


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?



Baselli a 20 milioni non ha senso. Significa strapagare.
Prendere uno per fare numero non ci serve a meno che non venga gratis o quasi.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (17 Agosto 2018)

Basta per carità!
Ma davvero questo Festa pensa che siamo tutti così scemi?!
Basta!


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*



È già nostro


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?



Per sostituire Mauri ha senso prendere un badelj a 0 non regalare 20 milioni a Cairo.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: Confermo che stanno ancora trattando, la Lazio è quotata in borsa, aspettiamo.*



Ieri diceva che era tutto chiuso, poi che non aveva potuto verificare, ora che stanno ancora trattando... Festa strizza le chiappe, tra poco arriva il cetriolone.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?



Vediamo 
Secondo me prenderai una bella sola in faccia


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2018)

Mancano 7 ore. Si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa ormai... mi sa che è andata


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> possiamo iniziare cortesemente a chiamare i nostri giocatori col nome e cognome, nomignoli, forma abbreviata? fate come ve pare ma continuare a scrivere "coso" lo trovo irritante. tanto per intenderci, se qualcuno me apostrofa con coso lo pijo a pizze in faccia. grassie



Che poi quel coso sarà una piacevole sorpresa, se gli daremo il tempo per ambientarsi senza isterismi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Allora potrei risponderti che anche Kessie non è così scarso come lo dipingi, secondo me non ha niente da invidiare a Parolo. L anno scorso ha corso per tutto il centrocampo del Milan giocando tutte le partite fino allo sfinimento. Alcune volte a fine partita manco si reggeva più in piedi. Tenendo conto anche del macello che ha combinato Montella e il suo staff con la preparazione mi sembra che si sottovaluti la stagione fatta da questo ragazzo.
> Detto questo per me Parolo è un mediocre come Candreva, viene esaltato dal fatto di avere Milinkovic e dalla buona stagione in generale della Lazio.
> L ha dimostrato più volte anche in nazionale di essere un mediocre.. comunque stiamo andando OT di brutto



Ma per me kessie non è affatto scarso, solo che parolo è un giocatore fatto e finito mentre kessie si sta costruendo ora tatticamente, caratterialmente e tecnicamente.
Quando punti sui ragazzi è ovvio che lasci per strada qualcosina.
Ma io in franck ci credo eccome e riconosco che pur giocando a volte sporco, istintivo ha tirato la carretta da solo. Una bestia.
Non cambierei mai il nostro mediano con quello della lazio, non fraintendermi, volevo solo dire che parolo tra leiva e savic ha una sua logica e rende comunque molto sul campo.


----------



## LadyRoss (17 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> ma Savic è infortunato? oggi non ha fatto la rifinitura



che dici mai?


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (17 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> È già nostro


Sicuramente
Sta già facendo le visite mediche...

Ma per favore.....


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Vediamo
> Secondo me prenderai una bella sola in faccia



Credo ne sarebbe molto, ma molto felice


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Lo scriveresti anche alle 19.59 mi sa



No. Ma se non dovesse arrivare non fa niente. So che la trattativa è tosta. Però secondo me è già nostro e non da qualche ora, ma da più giorni.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Avete letto il tweet di Auro Palomba? OMG


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> ma Savic è infortunato? oggi non ha fatto la rifinitura



Chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per sostituire Mauri ha senso prendere un badelj a 0 non regalare 20 milioni a Cairo.



Il croato lasciato andare come se niente fosse alla Lazio, qualcuno pensa davvero che siamo stati ingenui a tal punto e ben sapendo di avere in rosa gente del calibro di Mauri e Montolivo?
Vero che lo abbiamo sostituito con Bakayoko ma quel giocatore ci avrebbe fatto sicuramente comodo, diciamo che la linea societaria è chiara, basta p0 costosi e in là con l'età a meno che non siano giovani e forti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> che dici mai?



La rifinitura la Lazio la fa stasera all'Olimpico...


----------



## LadyRoss (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avete letto il tweet di Auro Palomba? OMG



che dice non trovo nulla....


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avete letto il tweet di Auro Palomba? OMG



No, che dice?


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Mancano 7 ore. Si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa ormai... mi sa che è andata



Concordo..almeno del movimento,possibile che a nessun giornalista sia venuto in mente di verificare se il serbo sia a formello oppure no?!


----------



## Nils (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo calha alto nel tridente , togliendolo quindi come opzione per il centrocampo , abbiamo questo gioco delle coppie in un ipotetico tridente 'spuntato' :
> -centravanti :higuain-cutrone;
> -ala destra : suso - castillejo;
> -ala sx : calha - borini



Tutti parlano della fantomatica mezzala, ma per me il buco è proprio l'esterno offensivo sinistro, era la nostra più grande lacuna,
trovo pazzesco che non s'intervenga, era anche uno dei rinforzi richiesti da Ringhio, fra l'altro anche per Castellito non ho sentito toni trionfali, segno che viene considerato un innesto futuribile, ma non elemento per completare subito la prima squadra.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma per me kessie non è affatto scarso, solo che parolo è un giocatore fatto e finito mentre kessie si sta costruendo ora tatticamente, caratterialmente e tecnicamente.
> Quando punti sui ragazzi è ovvio che lasci per strada qualcosina.
> Ma io in franck ci credo eccome e riconosco che pur giocando a volte sporco, istintivo ha tirato la carretta da solo. Una bestia.
> Non cambierei mai il nostro mediano con quello della lazio, non fraintendermi, volevo solo dire che parolo tra leiva e savic ha una sua logica e rende comunque molto sul campo.



Allora siamo d'accordo. Frank è un animale, spero che quest' anno che avrà un alternativa che lo faccia rifiatare riesca ad essere un po' più lucido nelle giocate e soprattutto sotto porta..l anno scorso sembrava una trottola che girava a 200 all' ora per il campo a fare lavoro per 3..immagino che poi sia difficile avere lucidità con la vista annebbiata..


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Se non arriva (e non arriva) la trattativa non sarà mai esistita e lo diranno sia il Milan che la Lazio


----------



## odasensei (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Allora potrei risponderti che anche Kessie non è così scarso come lo dipingi, secondo me non ha niente da invidiare a Parolo. L anno scorso ha corso per tutto il centrocampo del Milan giocando tutte le partite fino allo sfinimento. Alcune volte a fine partita manco si reggeva più in piedi. Tenendo conto anche del macello che ha combinato Montella e il suo staff con la preparazione mi sembra che si sottovaluti la stagione fatta da questo ragazzo.
> Detto questo per me Parolo è un mediocre come Candreva, *viene esaltato dal fatto di avere Milinkovic* e dalla buona stagione in generale della Lazio.
> L ha dimostrato più volte anche in nazionale di essere un mediocre.. comunque stiamo andando OT di brutto



Parolo ha fatto una stagione assurda l'anno della qualificazione in Champions, quando Savic neanche giocava nella Lazio, senza contare la stagione precedente a Parma...magari Kessie avesse metà della sua intelligenza in campo
Non è un campione ma è un buonissimo giocatore, che tra l'altro si adatta molto facilmente a qualsiasi schema di gioco
E pure quella sulla nazionale è una balla, visto che fece un buon Europeo


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Tutti parlano della fantomatica mezzala, ma per me il buco è proprio l'esterno offensivo sinistro, era la nostra più grande lacuna,
> trovo pazzesco che non s'intervenga, era anche uno dei rinforzi richiesti da Ringhio, fra l'altro anche per Castellito non ho sentito toni trionfali, segno che viene considerato un innesto futuribile, ma non elemento per completare subito la prima squadra.



Dipende dalla mezzala, ovviamente.
Con una come SMS cambia il volto dell'intero attacco e i nostri movimenti sul terzo uomo con Laxalt SMS e Hakan sarebbero devastanti anche a sinistra.
Senza considerare che SMS nelle chiusure centrali è uno dei top assoluti a livello mondiale, nel nostro gioco sarebbe devastante.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Tutti parlano della fantomatica mezzala, ma per me il buco è proprio l'esterno offensivo sinistro, era la nostra più grande lacuna,
> trovo pazzesco che non s'intervenga, era anche uno dei rinforzi richiesti da Ringhio, fra l'altro anche per Castellito non ho sentito toni trionfali, segno che viene considerato un innesto futuribile, ma non elemento per completare subito la prima squadra.



Questo è uno dei motivi che mi fa tutt'ora credere nella pazzia savic : senza savic servono mezz'ala sx e attaccante esterno, con savic basterebbe lui da solo visto che in fase di possesso si alza quasi sulla stessa linea del centravanti.
Lavoro che spesso lo scorso anno ha fatto kessie per offrire uscite diverse da quelle sul centravanti.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avete letto il tweet di Auro Palomba? OMG



Vabbè non lanciare l'amo e poi sparisci così, che ha detto?


----------



## Devil man (17 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Vabbè non lanciare l'amo e poi sparisci così, che ha detto?


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avete letto il tweet di Auro Palomba? OMG



Ma perchè non scrivi direttamente cosa ha detto? Che facciamo andiamo tutti su twitter a cercare tra i tweet cosa ha detto?
Riporta la news almeno...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei motivi che mi fa tutt'ora credere nella pazzia savic : senza savic servono mezz'ala sx e attaccante esterno, con savic basterebbe lui da solo visto che in fase di possesso si alza quasi sulla stessa linea del centravanti.
> Lavoro che spesso lo scorso anno ha fatto kessie per offrire uscite diverse da quelle sul centravanti.



E immaginiamoci SMS che chiude centrale sui cross dalla destra di Susi o Conti/Calabria... Sarebbe devastante e immarcabile. Già Jack l'anno scorso ha sfruttato spesso e bene questa nostra qualità, metterci SMS sarebbe un'arma incredibile.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh questa è un altra ricostruzione. Certo che è verosimile.
> Ti potrei anche rispondere che uomini di campo e di calcio come Leo e Paolo non possono valutare idonea per il quarto posto la nostra mediana.
> E baselli non potrebbe essere la cura.


Sicuramente sono consapevoli della situazione, ma a mio parere per quest'anno hanno cercato di colmare le lacune dovute alla scorsa campagna acquisti e di migliorare il livello complessivo della rosa senza fare operazioni eclatanti. La mia sensazione è che si sia operato in questo modo per cercare di avere condizioni vantaggiose o non troppo penalizzanti in sede UEFA.
Capisco che i tifosi vogliano tutto e subito, ma i dirigenti devono operare in modo diverso e non devono tener conto degli umori della tifoseria. 
Per fare due esempi
L'anno scorso si sono seguiti gli umori della tifoseria e si sono schifati Kucka, Bacca e Deulofeu coi quali, a mio parere, adesso saremmo in champions.
Quest'anno aleggia pessimismo, ma se l'operazione Higuain-Caldara l'avessimo fatta ieri, adesso ci sarebbero entusiasmo ed esaltazione. 

Personalmente preferisco la gestione Leonardo- Maldini.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un club al quale qualche presunto insider sui social ha affibbiato una trattativa inesistente per Savic non può prendere Baselli per sostituire Josè Mauri? Perché mai?





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh questa è un altra ricostruzione. Certo che è verosimile.
> Ti potrei anche rispondere che uomini di campo e di calcio come Leo e Paolo non possono valutare idonea per il quarto posto la nostra mediana.
> E baselli non potrebbe essere la cura.



Ritengo una stupidata prendere Baselli per sostituire J Mauri. Il ragazzo è giovane ed è stato sfortunato non avendo mai trovato sbocchi, per motivazioni secondo me anche "di spogliatoio", c'erano Locatelli e Montolivo davanti. Nella sfida con il RM, per quel poco che ha giocato, ha fatto meglio di Biglia, e non lo dico solo io. Il ragazzo ha bisogno solo di giocare e prendere fiducia. A questo punto lasciamo perdere Baselli.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo calciomercato.com Scaroni sarebbe ora a Casa Milan.*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E immaginiamoci SMS che chiude centrale sui cross dalla destra di Susi o Conti/Calabria... Sarebbe devastante e immarcabile. Già Jack l'anno scorso ha sfruttato spesso e bene questa nostra qualità, metterci SMS sarebbe un'arma incredibile.



Si infatti. Arrivasse SMS non saraebbe così grossa la lacuna sull'esterno sinistro..


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com Scaroni sarebbe ora a Casa Milan.*



Beh come dire che il capo è in ufficio 
mi sembra anche normale... non è lui che conta.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Vabbè non lanciare l'amo e poi sparisci così, che ha detto?



Scusate non era Auro Palomba...un tweet di un certo Auro (non so chi sia) retwittato dall'avv. La Scala che ribadisce che c'è la trattativa per SMS ed un piano B,e poi dice che i tifosi devono capire che il calcio è sport e finanza.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Parolo ha fatto una stagione assurda l'anno della qualificazione in Champions, quando Savic neanche giocava nella Lazio, senza contare la stagione precedente a Parma...magari Kessie avesse metà della sua intelligenza in campo
> Non è un campione ma è un buonissimo giocatore, che tra l'altro si adatta molto facilmente a qualsiasi schema di gioco
> E pure quella sulla nazionale è una balla, visto che fece un buon Europeo



Parolo viene sottovalutato da troppi, pensando sia il poli della situazione. Non è cosi.
A me è sempre piaciuto dai tempi di Cesena : in mezzo al campo si fa sentire, è intelligente tatticamente, sbaglia pochissimo,corre per due e ha tempi di inserimento importanti tant'è che i suoi gol li fa sempre.
Non ti spacca il campo con un dribbling ma il suo lo fa eccome.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Agosto 2018)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Sicuramente
> Sta già facendo le visite mediche...
> 
> Ma per favore.....



Eccone un altro


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh come dire che il capo è in ufficio
> mi sembra anche normale... non è lui che conta.



Non è lui che ha la delega per le firme o sbaglio?


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Scusate non era Auro Palomba...un tweet di un certo Auro (non so chi sia) retwittato dall'avv. La Scala che ribadisce che c'è la trattativa per SMS ed un piano B,e poi dice che i tifosi devono capire che il calcio è sport e finanza.



È lui comunque.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Scusate non era Auro Palomba...un tweet di un certo Auro (non so chi sia) retwittato dall'avv. La Scala che ribadisce che c'è la trattativa per SMS ed un piano B,e poi dice che i tifosi devono capire che il calcio è sport e finanza.



E quello è Auro Palomba.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ritengo una stupidata prendere Baselli per sostituire J Mauri. Il ragazzo è giovane ed è stato sfortunato non avendo mai trovato sbocchi, per motivazioni secondo me anche "di spogliatoio", c'erano Locatelli e Montolivo davanti. Nella sfida con il RM, per quel poco che ha giocato, ha fatto meglio di Biglia, e non lo dico solo io. Il ragazzo ha bisogno solo di giocare e prendere fiducia. A questo punto lasciamo perdere Baselli.



Mauri nelle due amichevoli estive frega sempre tutti.
Quando ha giocato quest'anno in EL si è dimostrato inadeguato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh come dire che il capo è in ufficio
> mi sembra anche normale... non è lui che conta.



E' anche AD in questo momento. In realtà è lui quello che conta.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> È lui comunque.



Ah ok ho appena visto le foto


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Scusate non era Auro Palomba...un tweet di un certo Auro (non so chi sia) retwittato dall'avv. La Scala che ribadisce che c'è la trattativa per SMS ed un piano B,e poi dice che i tifosi devono capire che il *calcio è sport e finanza*.



vabbe scala  ,tra lui e festa non so chi spari piu cavolate...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Arrivasse SMS non saraebbe così grossa la lacuna sull'esterno sinistro..



Con SMS saremmo al livello di tutte le altre, potremmo davvero sognare in grande perché ha tutte le qualità che ci mancano.
Con chiunque altro sarebbe un altro discorso.
Per caratteristiche uniche che ha SMS è la pedina che manca e varrebbe la follia che costa.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' anche AD in questo momento. In realtà è lui quello che conta.



Si ma a prescindere, è una non notizia dire che l'AD è nel suo ufficio. La notizia dovrebbe essere quando un dirigente non è sul luogo del suo lavoro


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

Io non so se arriva o meno però agli ultrà pessimisti dico che nell’ultimo giorno stanno spuntando colpi di mercato come funghi, la Lazio è in silenzio senza annunciare mercato chiuso o incredibilità, in più la gazzetta riporta di un tentativo della lazio per Ramsey.

Non è per niente impossibile.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mauri nelle due amichevoli estive frega sempre tutti.
> Quando ha giocato quest'anno in EL si è dimostrato inadeguato.



In realtà io l' ho visto dal vivo in Europa League a San Siro mi pare contro il Ludogorets e mi ha fatto un ottima impressione, a vederlo mi sembrò un gran bel giocatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> In realtà io l' ho visto dal vivo in Europa League a San Siro mi pare contro il Ludogorets e mi ha fatto un ottima impressione, a vederlo mi sembrò un gran bel giocatore.



Ha Delle discrete qualità ma non sufficienti per fare il regista nel Milan, nemmeno come riserva. Per come me lo ricordo a Empoli è un giocatore da squadretta.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> In realtà io l' ho visto dal vivo in Europa League a San Siro mi pare contro il Ludogorets e mi ha fatto un ottima impressione, a vederlo mi sembrò un gran bel giocatore.



Per me questo ragazzo si è costruito una carriera su una stagione da campionato amatori giocata al parma con la 'gemma' del gol alla juve.
E' un giocatorino che nel milan non ci azzecca tanto.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

ovvio...


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per sostituire Mauri ha senso prendere un badelj a 0 non regalare 20 milioni a Cairo.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Baselli a 20 milioni non ha senso. Significa strapagare.
> Prendere uno per fare numero non ci serve a meno che non venga gratis o quasi.


Sono d'accordo. Infatti parlavo di Baselli in prestito.


----------



## Ciora (17 Agosto 2018)

Una cosa è certa e ormai palese: che Savic venga o meno una trattativa c'è e la DISPONIBILITA' ECONOMICA di 100/130 milioni per un SOLO COLPO ci sono. Di questo bisogna essere felici. Che sia adesso o nel breve futuro, Elliott costruirà una squadra di livello mondiale e questo è un fatto.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ovvio...


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Vediamo
> Secondo me prenderai una bella sola in faccia



Per me l'importante è che la sola non la prenda il Milan.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata.



dove?


----------



## odasensei (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parolo viene sottovalutato da troppi, pensando sia il poli della situazione. Non è cosi.
> A me è sempre piaciuto dai tempi di Cesena : in mezzo al campo si fa sentire, è intelligente tatticamente, sbaglia pochissimo,corre per due e ha tempi di inserimento importanti tant'è che i suoi gol li fa sempre.
> Non ti spacca il campo con un dribbling ma il suo lo fa eccome.



Si purtroppo non è uno che risalta, anche se il periodo pre Savic era tenuto molto in considerazione, poi il serbo gli ha comprensibilmente rubato tutte le luci ma Inzaghi immagino lo porti sul palmo della mano per quanto è utile nel suo gioco


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata.



Fonte?


----------



## Ciora (17 Agosto 2018)

Game Over per quest'anno.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

L'hanno scritto sul sito dentro il comunicato per Laxalt e Castillejo.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha Delle discrete qualità ma non sufficienti per fare il regista nel Milan, nemmeno come riserva. Per come me lo ricordo a Empoli è un giocatore da squadretta.



Secondo me non ha avuto mai neanche la possibilità di dimostrare le sue qualità..io qualche minuto glielo proverei a dare in coppa Italia


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> dove?



Nel Comunicato Ufficiale di Castillejo e Laxalt. E' finita ragazzi.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> dove?



Sul sito ufficiale nel comunicato per Laxalt e Castillejo.
Parlano di mercato in entrata concluso.



Almeno sta farsa è finita e ci sta.
Sono molto infastidito dal fatto che saremo nuovamente incompleti.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2018)

Mercato chiuso ufficialmente.
Game over


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

La farsa è finita.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Assurdo davvero. Ma dove vogliamo andare,povero Higuain.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Troppe responsabilità per Gattuso immagino, quel Bertolacci vale tanto, è l'oro del Milan.
Molto deluso.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Agosto 2018)

Queste suggestioni sono state portate avanti più che altro sui forum e sui social, con la scusa che nessuno ne parlava perchè dietro c'era Singer a trattare in gran segreto. Ma ormai dovremmo conoscere abbastanza bene il funzionamento del calciomercato per capire che si trattava soltanto di pure suggestioni.
La società ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata, e ci sta. Personalmente, mi spiace non sia arrivata un'alternativa tra centrocampo e fascia sinistra, anche se Laxalt è un jolly che può far bene in più ruoli. Speriamo magari tra qualche anno di poter arrivare a giocatori del livello di Savic.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Nel Comunicato Ufficiale di Castillejo e Laxalt. E' finita ragazzi.



Finalmente ragazzi. Non ne potevo più neanche di aspettare le 15


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

Bho


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

e il piano B?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

E vabbè. Ci abbiamo sperato fino all'ultimo ed io ero convinto che arrivasse. Amen!

Forza Milan comunque


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2018)

Io davvero non capisco perché non hanno preso Badelj se non avevano già in mano un regista. Su Milinkovic e le balle che sparano stendiamo un velo


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

e la sala giochi della madonnina prenotata per l 'intera giornata di oggi?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Boh davvero. Abbastanza deluso dal mercato. A CC si poteva fare molto di più. Ma anche sull'esterno sinistro. A prescindere da Savic..


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

Boh, mercato così così, è arrivato "solo" Higuain, abbiamo risolto uno dei 3 problemi principali, credo si potesse provare a fare meglio, almeno 2 su 3...e va beh si continua a tifare.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2018)

Io sono sicuro che se non ci fosse stato sto maledetto FPF saremmo arrivati a SMS. È ovvio che sia quello il motivo. Comunque applausi a Leo e Paolo.


----------



## malos (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Nel Comunicato Ufficiale di Castillejo e Laxalt. *E' finita ragazzi.*



Non è neanche mai iniziata. Avranno fatto un timido sondaggio e stop mi sembra evidente per le ragioni dette e ridette in questi giorni.


----------



## odasensei (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata.




Ora possiamo spostarci sul topic del tipo sicuro dell'arrivo di Savic e Rabiot e percularlo?!
Almeno ci sfoghiamo...


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ora possiamo spostarci sul topic del tipo sicuro dell'arrivo di Savic e Rabiot e percularlo?!
> Almeno ci sfoghiamo...



Nel dubbio aspetterei comunque le 20, per correttezza xD


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

E vabbè, è stato bello crederci, pazienza, abbiamo comunque rinforzato la squadra, peccato per il centrocampista, non per forza Savic, ma qualcun altro me lo sarei aspettato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Ennesima stagione con un centrocampo da metà classifica


----------



## malos (17 Agosto 2018)

Si può chiudere per l'ennesima volta un topic su Savic.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Si può chiudere per l'ennesima volta un topic su Savic.



l'ultimo direi..


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Agosto 2018)

Che brutta botta, speravo di sognare almeno per un altro paio d'ore.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ora possiamo spostarci sul topic del tipo sicuro dell'arrivo di Savic e Rabiot e percularlo?!
> Almeno ci sfoghiamo...


Io sono stato uno di quelli che ha sempre detto che Savic fosse una cosa inventata. Non perché avessi notizie ma perché era logica a suggerirlo. Però siamo tutti milanisti, non perculiamoci tra noi. Piuttosto, perculiamo i nuovi tifosi di Modric...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> *Queste suggestioni sono state portate avanti più che altro sui forum e sui social, con la scusa che nessuno ne parlava perchè dietro c'era Singer a trattare in gran segreto. *Ma ormai dovremmo conoscere abbastanza bene il funzionamento del calciomercato per capire che si trattava soltanto di pure suggestioni.
> La società ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata, e ci sta. Personalmente, mi spiace non sia arrivata un'alternativa tra centrocampo e fascia sinistra, anche se Laxalt è un jolly che può far bene in più ruoli. Speriamo magari tra qualche anno di poter arrivare a giocatori del livello di Savic.



Il fatto è che la gente deve iniziare a smettere di vedere complotti e teorie ovunque. Se di questa storia non ne parlava nessuno, ci sarà un motivo no? Evidentemente la trattativa non c'era. Quello che mi fa incavolare è che non abbiano preso proprio nessuno di degno in mezzo al campo, sapendo che con quel centrocampo che hai non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata.



Bah non vedo il senso di dover annunciare la chiusura del mercato a 7 ore dalla fine.
Potrebbe essere un modo per mettere pepe al culo a Lotirchio.

Non so perchè ma mi sembra una trattativa troppo grossa per saltare cosi a caso.


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ennesima stagione con un centrocampo da metà classifica



Una mezzala andava presa, e anche un vice Biglia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una mezzala andava presa, e anche un vice Biglia



E invece è arrivato un buono a nulla come Bakayoko e resta Bertolacci.

Stagione potenzialmente disastrosa come la precedente


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ennesima stagione con un centrocampo da metà classifica



Centrocampo da metà classifica ma attacco e difesa da quarto posto. Speriamo bastino.


----------



## odasensei (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io sono stato uno di quelli che ha sempre detto che Savic fosse una cosa inventata. Non perché avessi notizie ma perché era logica a suggerirlo. Però siamo tutti milanisti, non perculiamoci tra noi. Piuttosto, perculiamo i nuovi tifosi di Modric...



Ma era lui che aveva posto la condizione 
Nel caso andiamo sulla pagina twitter di Festa


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bah non vedo il senso di dover annunciare la chiusura del mercato a 7 ore dalla fine.
> Potrebbe essere un modo per mettere pepe al culo a Lotirchio.
> 
> Non so perchè ma mi sembra una trattativa troppo grossa per saltare cosi a caso.



ho pensato anch'io la stessa cosa....il giorno prima dell'arrivo di nesta ricordo che berlusconi negava in assoluto il suo arrivo...


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una mezzala andava presa, e anche un vice Biglia


Andava preso un titolare al posto di Biglia.


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bah non vedo il senso di dover annunciare la chiusura del mercato a 7 ore dalla fine.
> Potrebbe essere un modo per mettere pepe al culo a Lotirchio.
> 
> Non so perchè ma mi sembra una trattativa troppo grossa per saltare cosi a caso.



E Leo è rimasto fino alle 2 e passa di notte a Casa Milan per cedere Vergara.. è molto strana questa cosa del comunicato.. io ci voglio credere ancora che arrivi qualcuno!


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ho pensato anch'io la stessa cosa....il giorno prima dell'arrivo di nesta ricordo che berlusconi negava in assoluto il suo arrivo...


Sì ma ai tempi tutti i quotidiani lo davano per fatto da due settimane. Qui ne ha parlato solo qualche presunto insider sui social.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Io aspetto ancora il “mezzo miracolo”.
Non ci vedo nessun senso nel comunicare il mercato in chiusura a 7 ore dalla fine. 
Cioè Mettiamo caso ci sia una mega possibilità Leonardo dice “eh no non possiamo abbiamo annunciato la chiusura del mercato?”


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> E Leo è rimasto fino alle 2 e passa di notte a Casa Milan per cedere Vergara.. è molto strana questa cosa del comunicato.. io ci voglio credere ancora che arrivi qualcuno!



Leo e' rimasto fino alle 2 perche' stava bombando qualcuna la dentro,e comunque segnatevi sto post:gia' a gennaio la juve trovera' l'accordo con savic e lo prendera' a giugno.


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io aspetto ancora il “mezzo miracolo”.
> Non ci vedo nessun senso nel comunicare il mercato in chiusura a 7 ore dalla fine.
> Cioè se si propone una mega possibilità Leonardo dice “eh no non possiamo abbiamo annunciato la chiusura del mercato?” &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



Esatto, a 7 ore dalla fine capita letteralmente di tutto nel calciomercato e noi ci precludiamo l'occasione con un comunicato ufficiale? mi puzza mi puzza; questa trattativa è stata qualcosa di talmente surreale e unica (totale contrapposizione tra fonti sportive e finanziarie) che fino alle 18 mi aspetto di tutto..manca poco ormai teniamo duro!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Esatto, a 7 ore dalla fine capita letteralmente di tutto nel calciomercato e noi ci precludiamo l'occasione con un comunicato ufficiale? mi puzza mi puzza; questa trattativa è stata qualcosa di talmente surreale e unica (totale contrapposizione tra fonti sportive e finanziarie) che fino alle 18 mi aspetto di tutto..manca poco ormai teniamo duro!



Quanto masochismo ragazzi. Dai.. Ormai è andata.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

il titolo lazio intanto continua a scendere...


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quanto masochismo ragazzi. Dai.. Ormai è andata.



Nessun masochismo, solo sensazioni personali, se mi sbaglierò pazienza


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quanto masochismo ragazzi. Dai.. Ormai è andata.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

*La Scala su Twitter si scusa di aver illuso i tifosi con i tweet sul centrocampista forte*


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

L'innesto di qualità in mediana a questo punto risponde al nome di bertolacci.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Nessun masochismo, solo sensazioni personali, se mi sbaglierò pazienza



Esattamente. Il mercato mi ha insegnato negli anni passati che è chiuso quando scade il tempo. Anche Galliani disse ufficialmente che il mercato era chiuso e poi arrivó Bonaventura


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *La Scala su Twitter si scusa di aver illuso i tifosi con i tweet sul centrocampista forte*



Ecco questa è una pagliacciata


----------



## nybreath (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> il titolo lazio intanto continua a scendere...



il titolo che scende è ovvio con una vendita probabile di 100m+ non effettuata


----------

